# Looking For Games in Grand Rapids, MI



## mandarific

Hey Folks!

I am moving to Grand Rapids, Michigan in just a few short weeks (well, next week, but I'll be in Wisconsin for 2 weeks prior to actually settle in) and I know absolutely no one up there who games! I'm sure there are folks out there, I just don't know any yet.

I currently have only played D&D, mostly 3.5 with a little bit of 4e, but I'm really interested in learning other games as well - particularly Pathfinder, maybe some of the white wolf games? I'm up for anything! I also played MTG previously but I think my ex-fiance is still hoarding all my cards so I may have to start from scratch to pick that up again.

Anyway, I'm 22 years old (and female, if your group needs some diversity) and would love to make some new friends in the area...especially ones that game. 

Just let me know! Hope I'm posting this properly - figured I'd give it a shot!


----------



## joatamos

*Location:* Grand Rapids, MI
*Games:* D&D3.5/4e, oWoD, Pf
*Goal:* Looking for mores players for our 4e game
*Experience:* About 5 years of experience, mostly in D&D.
*Contact:* pm or email me  gueat99 (at) gmail.com

updated 4/16/11


----------



## Kender42

I know that there's a group or two that play downtown in GR at GrandLan game center once or twice a month on Saturdays. They do 4e and Pathfinder.

I also run D&D Encounters at Legends Sports and Games in Woodland Mall every Wednesday for a small-ish group of 4-6 players. (Mainly because I need to exercise my DM'ing muscles lest they atrophy!)

Damn I need to get a regular group together again.


----------



## Bianca Andrews

Looking for players for 3.5 I live near Leonard and plainfield.  Having fun with a new world I'm developing I need 4 players total I already have 1 for certain.


----------

